# Some were to get out of the car and get some rest and re-charged



## boston_uberx (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi, 
I'm a driver in MA. I drive for both Uber/Lyft as much as I can. But sometimes need a place to rest out side of my car. 

I was wondering if other drivers feel they need the same. I'm new to driving so I did not come for the transportation world and maybe it's just me but after 8/9/10 in car I need to take a few hours rest but driving back home is not worth leaving money in Boston. I live about 45 min away from Downtown. 


Just thought I might ask
Thanks for your answers in advance


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I go home and rest. I personally don't think someone should drive more than 10 hours in a row. Around 12 you start to get delirious and 14 or more you are literally driving drunk. 

Try breaking up your driving. I get out walk around and stretch. Go to coffee shops etc,


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Can you Uber in a motor home? I mean, sure, the gas costs would be heavy, but there's a bed and a stove!


----------

